# Where to buy 26650 style batteries?



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

I've built an EV based on a Netgain 9" motor and a Netgain 1200 amp contoller.
I want to run high energy style batteries with too much C rating for Thundersky's.
I'd like to get A123's or Headways but can't seem to find good sources for them.
Has anyone had luck on these?
Thanks-

Rick


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

You can find A123 directly on Ebay at different price. 

Headway are on EVComponents.com or directly from Lorraine --Xinghai Energy: [email protected] 


You can also see for buy K2 battery.

Interess link: 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/great-site-lithium-batteries-40009.html


----------



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Yabert, I've e-mailed Lorain. I can't find them on the link at the end of your thread.

Has anyone bought from Alliance Renewables?

Thanks-


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

One word of caution about the "A123" cells on fleabay... A123 is adamant that they do not have a manufacturing facility in China, and all those A123 cells on fleabay are marked "China". They are knock-offs, who knows for sure if they are a reasonable copy or not.

See other threads here, some of our members have tested these cells with mixed results, including disassembly. The china mfr's claim these cells came out of Dewalt packs, but I just don't see how they can be buying dewalt packs, deconstructing them, selling the cells so cheaply, and make anything but a loss on the transaction.

Talk to CroDriver - he's using (i think) headway cells in one of his projects, and these are for sale on ebay sometimes as well.


----------



## webfootguy (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are willing to take apart DeWalt packs, that is the cheapest way to get real A123 M1 cells. The best $$ / cell is currently found in the 28v DeWalt packs at http://www.toolking.com/dewalt-dc9280-28-volt-lithium-ion-nano-battery
Unfortunately, they are showing out of stock at the moment but you can usually get 8 cells for $50 shipped (New but older stock .. 2008 cells usually) but perform like new in my experience.

If you want to buy them cell by cell, then you have to take a chance they are poor knockoffs (avoid ebay) and you will be paying a premium for worthless cells. Someone on Endless Sphere bought cells off Ebay with the seller claiming "real cells" all of which failed after less than 200 cycles.

The 15ah and 20ah A123 prismatic cells are becoming available via grey market channels and are a good bet if you can deal with the construction complexity of the tab format. Check ES for details.


----------



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm, two things I didn't know before, that real A123's are not made in China, and that the DeWalt power packs can be bought for a reasonable price. Thanks guys!


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> One word of caution about the "A123" cells on fleabay... A123 is adamant that they do not have a manufacturing facility in China, and all those A123 cells on fleabay are marked "China". They are knock-offs, who knows for sure if they are a reasonable copy or not.
> 
> See other threads here, some of our members have tested these cells with mixed results, including disassembly. The china mfr's claim these cells came out of Dewalt packs, but I just don't see how they can be buying dewalt packs, deconstructing them, selling the cells so cheaply, and make anything but a loss on the transaction.
> 
> Talk to CroDriver - he's using (i think) headway cells in one of his projects, and these are for sale on ebay sometimes as well.


Real A123's are most certainly made in China

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-green-manufacturing-20100509,0,1016526.story

And I don't have a link to back this up but I do remember reading that someone had purchased some of those same A123 cells off of ebay and after testing them came to the conclusion that they performed just as well as the real deal.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

webfootguy said:


> The 15ah and 20ah A123 prismatic cells are becoming available via grey market channels and are a good bet if you can deal with the construction complexity of the tab format. Check ES for details.


What is ES? And how do I check it? I'm interested in those tabbed prismatics...


----------



## webfootguy (Sep 11, 2007)

Bottomfeeder said:


> What is ES? And how do I check it? I'm interested in those tabbed prismatics...


ES is short for "endless-sphere".
Here is the link you want: http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=14832


----------



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, here's what I did, I took Webfootguy's advice and bought two of the 8 battery Dewalt packs. I tore them apart and so now I have 16 of these A123 26650 batteries in total. They cost me $114.00 with tax and shipping, which wasn’t bad.
I have tested them using a small 12 volt motor designed for my kid's go kart and they are REALLY powerful!
Thanks very much for the heads up on how to get these batteries for a reasonable price and quick shipping times.

Rick


----------



## BMI/LiFeTech (Aug 12, 2009)

jorhyne said:


> Real A123's are most certainly made in China


No they are not! 
No A123 cells these days are made in China as part of the terms of settlement when A123 lost the patent infringement lawsuit brought about by Phostech. A123 are thieves and stole the technology from Phostech. Phostech (Dr J Goodenough and the University of Texas) are the rightful owners of the technology.
All the contracts with the factories making the cells in China for A123 (China BAK) were cancelled as part of the terms of the settlement and A123 was forced to move back to the USA.
A123 are now having their large format cells manufactured in Korea so if you see any so called "genuine" A123 cells which say they are made in China they are definitely 100% fakes.


----------

